# Mapleville, RI - Plow Module Part # 44354-3



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

Brand New. Tested with plow to troubleshoot a problem. Turns out it was a wire and original plow module is good. However because I opened the package, the dealer cannot take in return. I paid $210. Asking $175 shipped lower 48.


----------

